# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas >  ¿Donde va el agua del deshielo de Sierra Nevada?

## ben-amar

Hola a todos, sois varios los que me habeis preguntado si todo el agua el deshielo de Sierra Nevada va a `parar al rio Genil. Y bastantes los que así lo creen.
Buscando por la red un estudio serio sobre el deshielo, al fin he encontrado uno que explica bastante bien donde va a parar ese agua y en que porcentaje.
Os aseguro que depara unas pocas sorpresas. Ej.: al rio Genil solo va a parar el 17 % de ese agua, lo demas en este estupendo estudio.

Las aguas de Sierra Nevada. A. Castillo (1993) 1
Capítulo de libro publicado en: "Aguas de Sierra Nevada". E. Ed. EMASAGRA. ISBN: 84-604-
8103-4, 185-252. 1993
LAS AGUAS DE SIERRA NEVADA
por el
Dr. Antonio Castillo Martín
Hidrogeólogo del Instituto Andaluz de Geología (CSIC-Univ. Granada)

LAS AGUAS DE SIERRA NEVADA
Capítulo I.- EL AGUA EN SIERRA NEVADA
Acerca de la historia geológica de Sierra Nevada; un ensayo de
delimitación hidrológica de la Sierra; la permeabilidad de las rocas de
Sierra Nevada; Sierra Nevada: una "mina" de agua; el ciclo del agua: aguas
del cielo, superficiales y subterráneas
Capítulo II.- LAS AGUAS QUE CAEN DEL CIELO
De la pluviometría y de las aguas que caen del cielo; grandes tormentas y
aguaceros; refranero popular
Capítulo III.- LAS AGUAS QUE ESCURREN
Vertientes y contrastes hidrológicos; los ríos; de la formación de avenidas;
las lagunas; los embalses de superficie y otras obras civiles de regulación
Capítulo IV.- LAS AGUAS QUE SE INFILTRAN
Acuíferos y aguas subterráneas; borreguiles y chorreras de la alta
montaña; otras fuentes y manantiales
Capítulo V.- MISCELANEA
Apuntes sobre la calidad de las aguas; aguas minero-medicinales: las
aguas de Lanjarón; algunas consideraciones acerca de la regulación de las
aguas; referencias mineras: el oro del río Genil

----------


## FEDE

Gracias por la información amigo Ángel, yo creía que el río Genil y el embalse de Iznajar recogía más tanto % del deshielo de Sierra Nevada, aquí en este articulo de hispagua.cedex.es también se puede leer.
http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/51564

El deshielo de Sierra Nevada garantizará agua para un año aunque no llueva 
Mié, 06/05/2009
Ideal


La nieve de Sierra Nevada es una despensa de agua para el consumo de los habitantes de la ciudad y algunos pueblos del cinturón metropolitano. El deshielo de las altas cumbres del macizo granadino, recién empezado, aporta cada día una media de 4.500 litros por segundo al pantano de Canales.La capital y los pueblos del cinturón abastecidos por Emasagra consumen cada 24 horas entre 1.200 y 1.600 litros por segundo. Si las matemáticas no fallan, el deshielo mete en el pantano cuatro veces más agua de la que sale a diario. Aquí no hay crisis. 
Este importante caudal de agua dejará el pantano de Canales a finales de mayo, cuando finalice el deshielo, con un «65 ó 70% de agua», apunta el gerente de la Agencia delAgua, JuanRodríguez de Velasco. Este embalse se encuentra en estos momentos al 49% de su capacidad y el de Quéntar, que también recibe agua de la Sierra aunque menos, se encuentra al 100% de su capacidad y cada día está desalojando unos 500 litros de agua por segundo frente a los 800 que entran. Este líquido desalojado está permitiendo al río Genil, principalmente, aumentar de forma notable sus caudal. 

«Este deshielo se está produciendo de forma muy lenta y pausada, lo cual nos beneficia porque evita la entrada de grandes masas de agua en un tiempo corto», confiesa el gerente de la Agencia delAgua. 
La nieve se acumula en los 555 kilómetros cuadrados situados por encima de los 2.000 metros de altitud. Los especialistas distinguen entre el llamado deshielo rápido y el lento. El primero ha comenzado ya, en los primeros días del mes de mayo, con motivo del aumento de las temperaturas. Este proceso culminará aproximadamente a principios del mes de julio. 
El segundo tipo de deshielo, el calificado como lento, es el que produce filtraciones de agua hacia el subsuelo del macizo. El drenaje, en este caso, enriquece de modo sobresaliente los ríos que nacen en Sierra Nevada y que fluyen hacia el resto del territorio. 
Según los datos aportados por la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir años atrás, el 60% de la licuación corresponde a la cara sur del macizo, y va parar a los ríos Guadalfeo, Adra y Andarax. El primero de ellos que es el que alimenta la presa de Rules se beneficia del 54% del total de nieve del macizo, mientras que entre el segundo y el tercero acaparan el 6%. 
*Con estos datos se pone de manifiesto que es el Guadalfeo, y no el Genil, el río más agraciado por el agua de la sierra. Y es que el Genil se limita a recoger el 28% del producto de la descongelación. Y más todavía: tal porcentaje se divide en dos partes: sólo el 18% va a parar al pantano de Canales, mientras el restante 10% fluye hacia los ríos Dílar y Monachil. Por otro lado, el 12% que nos falta para completar el 100% se deriva por el norte hacia el río Fardes, que se dirige hacia Jaén para desembocar en el Guadiana Menor. 
*Año normal 

El gerente de la Agencia del Agua considera que el líquido que embalsará Canales garantizará el suministro a la ciudad y a un tercio de los pueblos del cinturón durante un año entero, «aunque no llueva ni un solo día». En función de la pluviometría del próximo año hidrológico, «podremos saber con más certeza hasta cuándo tendremos agua en la reserva». 
Juan Rodríguez califica de «normal» esta año hidrológico. «Normal si lo comparamos con la media, sólo estamos un poco por encima de la media. Ahora, si me preguntas por la comparación con los últimos cinco años, si se puede calificar de magnífico». 
Este deshielo también permitirá a los ríos más importantes que transcurren por la provincia llevar agua durante los meses de verano. «Quizá Granada sea la única provincia andaluza donde sus ríos lleven agua todo o casi todo el año». La nieve caída en la sierra este ejercicio protagonizará «seguramente el mayor deshielo de la última década».

----------


## ben-amar

Si, Fede, así es. No lo habia subido yo por que buscaba un estudio mas completo, el que os he traido os garantizo que merece la pena leerlo.

----------

